# Intel 540 dual 10gb magically loses ip



## zader (Apr 4, 2021)

HI All,

Just wondering if anyone else has had issues with a nic ip just vanishing.

One second it's got its normal 192.168.0.100 address (that is bound to vnet jails running iocage)
and the next its 

```
inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
```

It's wierd becasue none of the jails lose their ip.. networking and pings between them works .. its simply the host has vanished...
IE: I cant ssh to 192.168.0.100 becasue it no longer exists .. however I can still acces  the machine via the other port at 192.168.0.101

There does not appear to be any errors in the logs, system warning or anyhing else that stops working ..

restarting, or rebinding the nic doesnt seem to work.. the quick solution is a reboot. (well other than it takes 20 mins to reboot) 

This has been an ongoing issues from version 12.0->p4.. it goes for a week and then never happens again for 6 months.. or it may be 3 times in a week before it happens again..  It's really kind of wierd ..

Thanks!


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 4, 2021)

A possibility you could look into, is see what the dhcp renew/lifetime is on the interface.  I may be wrong on the period of time, but dhcp checks and renews the lease starting at 1/2 the lease time, if fails it halfs again and retries to renew and repeats until such that the it renews successfully or the lease time expires and which it drops the address. According to the handbook, `dhclient` stores the dhcp lease in /var/db/dhclient.lease.* in a plain text log format.  dhcpd.leases()

Another possibility you could try, is try setting a static ip address and not use dhcp to set the ip address.


----------



## zader (Apr 4, 2021)

thanks I'll look into that..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 4, 2021)

Title: loses


----------

